# Good Gunsmith



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm looking for a good gunsmith to install a muzzle break on my hunting rifle. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Do a quick search on here. Lots of threads about gunsmith recommendations


----------



## wasatchwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

nightowl!


----------



## wasatchwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

NIGHTOWLS GUNSMITHING Ray Federico 801-964-6846 Taylorsville, utah


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the replys.


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

Rogers Rifle Shop in West Valley is the best I have found. Shot four boxes through my 7mm Mag yesterday and dont even have a sore shoulder. Give him a call 801-250-0698.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I'd second Rogers in West Valley, just dropped my 7mm off to him today to get a brake put on it.


----------

